# Meat Processing Part 2



## landshark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is a good place to get an affordable meat grinder and some butcher paper? Will end up being cheaper if I do it myself and I can do it while watching the games.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabelas has many different options. If you are going to process a lot of animals every year, you'll want quality. We've gone through 4 sealers in the last 5 years. We finally bought one of the commercial one's from Cabelas, it seems to be holding up.

Here are some options:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... %20grinder

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... &noImage=0


----------



## nimrod (Sep 14, 2007)

Definitely go with a vaccum bag sealer. It is much easier and better than using butcher paper. It gets the air out which prevents freezer burn. Paper is o.k. but a sealer really is the way to go.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought the 1hp from Cabelas and ground up 130lbs of meat in no time flat. Very pleased with the grinder!


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Just where did you get 130 lbs of meat? I have recieved no report...


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

No report to offer, it was a guy that lives down the road I just had to test the grinder out so when I do have a report to give you and you will be the first one to know.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Bummer, I thought you guys had finally got the job done.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Landshark, not everyone has over $100 to spend on a grinder, nor another $50 for a sealer and the bags.
I bought a cheapo grinder from WalMart a few weeks ago, I think it was $35. Smiths carries the wrapping paper and tape, for an average mulie you won't need over 75 sq. ft. of paper and one roll of tape.
The grinder won't grind up a 130 pound guy in a minute, but it eventually gets the job done, then when the lottery comes in, you will have the knowledge to know what super grinder to get, and what sealer to buy. Ya...the guys are right about getting the job done quickly, and freezing it in the sealed bags will keep out the freezer burn better than paper...but. Think about the budget.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> GSPS ROCK said:
> 
> 
> > No report to offer, it was a guy that lives down the road I just had to test the grinder out so when I do have a report to give you and you will be the first one to know.
> ...


I would have used the wood chipper!

Rut


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

before spending you hard earned bucks at cabalas look at this place
http://www.lemproducts.com/
i would stay away from the vacuum sealer not worth the trouble and will not do a good job. wrapping in plastic warp then butcher paper with last longer than the sealer and do a better job. speaking from experience. done both, and do the butcher paper/plastic warp method only now.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

If you own a kitchenaid mixer, you can add on accessories such a meat grinder. I have one and have ground up several deer with it. I mix a bit of beef fat to help it cook. Butcher paper works great if you know what your're doing and wrap it correctly. I can't believe how many folks do not cut up thier own animals... :roll: . If you want to spend (waste) that kind of money on something you can do yourself, go ahead. I guess it's like mowing your own lawn or changing your own oil in your car.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone used those ground meat bag's from Cabela's or Lem product's??


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the bags work great for putting in the grind up meat they will hold up to 2lbs. Just like what a butcher will give you.


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

You don't need a sealer. Wrapping first with plastic wrap then using zip lock bags with the air pushed out works great and much cheaper. Butcher paper is terrible. It is far from airtight guaranteeing freezer burn.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there a local place to get bag's? I've checked sportsman's and all they have are kit's. No extra bag's available. Cabela's has them but I think the bag's are only 1 ply instead of 2 ply.


----------

